# Tractor of the Month June



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

This month we are featuring Dr.Bailey's Craftsman! 











For complete info and stats on this awesome tractor please follow this link. 


http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/drbailey-953.html

Congrats to Dr.Bailey for having his tractor featured this month!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow! Dr. Bailey!?! That is fantastic! That's the coolest tractor I think I ever saw.
Congrats Doc!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations Doc. That really is a cool little tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yep....that's a great customization!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed thumbs up.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Congrats!!!*

Nice conversion!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ~~ grnspot


----------

